# Tumor size and presence of calcifications on ultrasonography are pre-operative predic



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tumor size and presence of calcifications on ultrasonography are pre-operative predictors of lymph node metastases in patients with papillary thyroid cancer.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=071311&subspec_id=419


----------

